# rsync: error while loading shared libraries: unexpected PLT

## albatrosmw

Witam

Przy emerge --sync wyskakuje blad:

```
>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://89.238.71.6/gentoo-portage...

rsync: error while loading shared libraries: unexpected PLT reloc type 0x00

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://81.91.253.252/gentoo-portage

rsync: error while loading shared libraries: unexpected PLT reloc type 0x00

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://[2a01:90:200:10::1a]/gentoo-portage

rsync: error while loading shared libraries: unexpected PLT reloc type 0x00

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://[2a00:1828:a00d:ffff::6]/gentoo-portage

rsync: error while loading shared libraries: unexpected PLT reloc type 0x00

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.gentoo.org

```

rsync -V daje to samo:

```
rsync: error while loading shared libraries: unexpected PLT reloc type 0x00

```

LD_DEBUG=reloc rsync -V daje rowniez to samo:

```
     26372:   

     26372:   relocation processing: /lib64/libc.so.6

     26372:   

     26372:   relocation processing: /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.1 (lazy)

     26372:   

     26372:   relocation processing: /usr/lib64/libpopt.so.0 (lazy)

     26372:   

     26372:   relocation processing: /lib64/libacl.so.1 (lazy)

     26372:   

     26372:   relocation processing: rsync (lazy)

rsync: error while loading shared libraries: unexpected PLT reloc type 0x00

```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 3.0.30 (python 3.9.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/no-multilib, gcc-10.3.0, glibc-2.34-r10, 4.19.229-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.229-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Dual_Core_Processor_4850e-with-glibc2.34

KiB Mem:     3912104 total,   2665628 free

KiB Swap:    2048280 total,   2048280 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 02 Apr 2022 05:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 65773d96c6f753ab95a0ede710e56ccb8ad0cf3e

Head commit of repository guru: aeaa506ae06ed9160b2c6108952cddf4dafa195b

Head commit of repository mate-de-gentoo: 407c8c511d2eca8563a92ef5e8bda37cf59b8cb1

Head commit of repository danrepo: e6b07bbd2bc8686ab249a29135a4a394778f1923

sh bash 5.1_p16

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.2 p1) 2.35.2

app-misc/pax-utils:        1.3.3::gentoo

app-shells/bash:           5.1_p16::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:      2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:             5.34.0-r6::gentoo

dev-lang/python:           3.9.9-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:            3.22.2::gentoo

dev-util/meson:            0.60.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:       2.7-r3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:           0.44.10::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.29::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:        2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:        1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo, 1.16.4::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:        2.35.2::gentoo, 2.36.1-r2::gentoo, 2.37_p1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils-config: 5.4.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:             10.3.0-r2::gentoo, 11.2.1_p20220115::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:      2.5-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:         2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:            4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers:  5.15-r3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:            2.34-r10::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

guru

    location: /var/db/repos/guru

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://anongit.gentoo.org/git/repo/proj/guru.git

    masters: gentoo

mate-de-gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/mate-de-gentoo

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/oz123/mate-de-gentoo.git

    masters: gentoo

danrepo

    location: /var/db/repos/danrepo

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/ferion11/danrepo.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 9999

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64-sse3 -O2 -s -pipe -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64-sse3 -O2 -s -pipe -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg-live config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -s -z combreloc"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa amd64 bzip2 cli crypt dri drm egl elogind fortran gdbm gles2 gpm jpeg libglvnd libtirpc mmx mmxext nls nptl opengl openmp pam png policykit readline seccomp split-usr sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg threads tiff udev unicode vaapi xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2020" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="pl" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-4 php8-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26 ruby27" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="r600" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  ADDR2LINE, AR, ARFLAGS, AS, ASFLAGS, CC, CCLD, CONFIG_SHELL, CPP, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, CXXFILT, ELFEDIT, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, EXTRA_ECONF, F77FLAGS, FC, GCOV, GPROF, INSTALL_MASK, LD, LEX, LFLAGS, LIBTOOL, MAKE, MAKEFLAGS, NM, OBJCOPY, OBJDUMP, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RANLIB, READELF, RUSTFLAGS, SIZE, STRINGS, STRIP, YACC, YFLAGS

```

Probowalem binutils 2.35.2 i 2.37_p1 na gcc-11 i gcc-10 - caly czas ten sam blad...

W czym jest problem - jakies pomysly?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Jacekalex

rsyna możesz przebudować z nowymi bibliotekami, powinno pomóc.

Drzewko portage możesz łatwiej i "bardziej ekologicznie" używać przez gita, jest na githubie, dokładnie  tutaj:

https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

W portage synchronizację przez gita ustawisz w konfigu repos.conf:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/repos.conf

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

